# Fine Opening Day



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

back2spool. Northwood answered your question, I'd go and join you on that b**chfest, lots of people put in hardwork to clean that river in the spring, dumping snow in it doesn't help.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Not to mention the salt from the road commission trucks in there. And the increased erosion during meltdown! Fools...

The Village Super, Joann Van Tassel, is a member of the CRWC, but sometimes I wonder if it just for looks. I offered her and the LO DDA my time and effort in a creek cleanup grant application (I offered to do al lthe paperwork and legwork), and did not get so much as a "No thank you."


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

She is a real piece of work from what I've heard......that Trainstation style tire store. Her idea. I'll never figure that one out.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

back2spool said:


> Pardon me, but that f---in pisses me off! C'mon. Please tell me you said something. Or IM me with the location so I can go there and give those people an earful.


 are they leagal size? i would be more concerned about reporting such succees. where do you think the keepers get their info.if you like not seeing anyone in your creek why tell the whole internet about it?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

bigsablemike said:


> are they leagal size? i would be more concerned about reporting such succees. where do you think the keepers get their info.if you like not seeing anyone in your creek why tell the whole internet about it?


 I understand what you're saying but be realistic- Paint Creek is a known commodity. There have been news articles features on TV Same as the "major" rivers streams and lakes all over the state. The rules on the this forum are clear one may put out threads on Paint Creek as long as specific spots aren't revealed. As far as people keeping trout- I would prefer they limited their catch-I also stated I would like to restricted harvest rules due to it's uniqueness as a public trout fishery in SE Michigan. I won't tolerate poaching though- anyone that considers themselves a sportsman would not either. If I saw someone breaking the law I'd tell not to and I'd do my best to see them busted. 
This thread was intended to comment about and share my experience for the opener. In a perfect world Paint Creek would be free from development, runoff and other abuses. We should all try to our best to be good protecters of this and other waters we enjoy so we can all may continue to enjoy them in the future.
Tight Lines
EDW


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Heya folks,Can someone tell me where Paint river or creek is ?I live on the huron river myself.We tend to let people have a good time here.I understand that some dont like others keeping fish.But why worry about them.Dont make things ugly for others when they are just having a good time fishing as you are tonly thing we get mad about around here is folks leaving trash on the ground.If i see them do that.They are going to here about it from me.I ask nice and never had a problem with anyone  Be safe and Have Fun, Mich


----------

